# Do I need a Belly Pan?



## jj3600 (Dec 28, 2010)

Back up into some snow today and the belly pan/ undertray got completely destroy.....:banghead:

Do I really need one? would I be ok without it?

Where can I find the parts?? ECS didnt list the part on its website

Thanks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

not knowing the year...

i assume you mean this? http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com/p...1045&callout=1&catalogid=2&displayCatalogid=0


----------



## jj3600 (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe that is it  I bend down and looked at the bottom of the car and the oil pan and everything is visible at the moment. Will take a picture tomorrow and post it here just to make sure it is the right part that I need.

For 54 dollars that is not too bad :laugh:

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

ive been without one for almost 2 years...don't miss it.

plus it makes oil changes a piece of cake.


----------



## jj3600 (Dec 28, 2010)

Any concern over salt, ice, pebble or anything that gets caught under the car and bounce up in the engine bay?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

jj3600 said:


> Any concern over salt, ice, pebble or anything that gets caught under the car and bounce up in the engine bay?


yes, it protects from all that. plus keeps it cleaner, quieter. Only problem is pita to drain oil.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

jj3600 said:


> Any concern over salt, ice, pebble or anything that gets caught under the car and bounce up in the engine bay?


to be honest, I have not had any issues without it.


----------



## jj3600 (Dec 28, 2010)

Took some Pictures this morning could someone confirm it is the belly pan that needs to be replaced. Also, what is that dangling round cap that is in the 4th picture?? 

Thanks


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

you dont need one

and that is the oil filter drain cap

just screw it back in on the filter housing


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

I would put the belly pan on.

1. It improves the air flow and cooling through the engine bay. It has naca ducts on the bottom to help pull air from the engine bay. On my S4, the intercooler (SMIC) is significantly less effective without the belly pan.

2. More importantly, it helps to keep the engine bay clean. I can't stand all the dirt and crap that gets kicked up, especially when its raining.


----------



## GLI_M3 (Jun 10, 2003)

What do you think would have happened to your engine if you had not had it and had the same contact with snow and ice? Just a thought as you consider running without it.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Its like not wearing underwear.
Its cooler, and you can drain your oil easier, but overall it can be messy.
:facepalm:


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

This is my third winter season without a belly pan. It doesn't matter at all on these cars. Plastic isn't going to protect you from much.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

^^^^^^ what he said ^^^^^^

not so sure why you guys are making a big deal out of this.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

You really dont need the belly pan but it is nice to have to keep dirt/dust and other stuff from the road out of your engine compartment. I like mine being on mainly in the winter time but other than that they are pointless. I ripped mine off my old gti twice and stop caring after a while. It does make oil changes a bit quicker but its only like 4 bolts to install, so its your call.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

GLI_M3 said:


> What do you think would have happened to your engine if you had not had it and had the same contact with snow and ice? Just a thought as you consider running without it.


 uhhh the snow and ice would have moved out of the way....what do you think would happen? 

your motor is made of metal....not paper mache 


god damn you audi people are scared of your own shadow....a plastic skid plate isnt going to do anything


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Forget salt, and all that stuff. Recap tire sections and other large debris is what I would worry about. Do a search, more than one has been seriously damaged from **** being derailed.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

keithermadness said:


> Forget salt, and all that stuff. Recap tire sections and other large debris is what I would worry about. Do a search, more than one has been seriously damaged from **** being derailed.


 You realize those items go right through plastic belly pan?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Think you should buy a new belly pan for piece of mind!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> your motor is made of metal....not paper mache
> 
> 
> god damn you audi people are scared of your own shadow....a plastic skid plate isnt going to do anything


 
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: thank you for that. 


but your right, plastic wont save you from hitting the engine if it is something solid. it really only helps keep dirt and dust out of the engine bay for the most part.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

ForVWLife said:


> You realize those items go right through plastic belly pan?


 That explains all the damage I've had. 

:screwy: 


I will eventually go this route. 










Got one on my Passat.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

keithermadness said:


> That explains all the damage I've had.
> 
> :screwy:
> 
> ...


 do you drive your car like this? :screwy: remember you drive a audi not a land rover 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGUKYormFL0


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

Definitely needs it, I lost mine in the latest blizzard and besides the engine bay getting dirty really fast the cover helps direct the airflow into the bottom of the engine for more efficient cooling and provides a first layer of defense against objects that otherwise could damaged vital engine components. The turbo discharge pipe is the first thing you see underneath and all you need is one big rock, piece of ice, tread etc. that the cover would otherwise take the hit for to hit one of these and you are talking major expense in repairs. ECS lists a steel cover but you would just be adding weight, the cover I got from the dealer was much nicer then the one my car came with(has some foam inserts to deaden sound even more and will attach to the sub frame with 3 bolts which would have avoided mine coming off in the first place)My car got stuck on some frozen snow to where the front tires were off the ground and had to be backed off and the hanging cover was caught on the ice)


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

NY_Avant said:


> Definitely needs it, I lost mine in the latest blizzard and besides the engine bay getting dirty really fast the cover helps direct the airflow into the bottom of the engine for more efficient cooling and provides a first layer of defense against objects that otherwise could damaged vital engine components. The turbo discharge pipe is the first thing you see underneath and all you need is one big rock, piece of ice, tread etc. that the cover would otherwise take the hit for to hit one of these and you are talking major expense in repairs. ECS lists a steel cover but you would just be adding weight, the cover I got from the dealer was much nicer then the one my car came with(has some foam inserts to deaden sound even more and will attach to the sub frame with 3 bolts which would have avoided mine coming off in the first place)My car got stuck on some frozen snow to where the front tires were off the ground and had to be backed off and the hanging cover was caught on the ice)


 That would be the TDI pan :thumbup:


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

ForVWLife said:


> do you drive your car like this? :screwy: remember you drive a audi not a land rover
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGUKYormFL0


 So ya got a big leap from not needing one to over doing it? (If there really is a point) I betchya nothing will go through it, except maybe a curb or a lost spare from an 18wheeler. The one on my Passat has some pretty deep gouges and dents from just regular use, so ya I drive it like this.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NY_Avant said:


> Definitely needs it, I lost mine in the latest blizzard and besides the engine bay getting dirty really fast the cover helps direct the airflow into the bottom of the engine for more efficient cooling and provides a first layer of defense against objects that otherwise could damaged vital engine components. The turbo discharge pipe is the first thing you see underneath and all you need is one big rock, piece of ice, tread etc. that the cover would otherwise take the hit for to hit one of these and you are talking major expense in repairs. ECS lists a steel cover but you would just be adding weight, the cover I got from the dealer was much nicer then the one my car came with(has some foam inserts to deaden sound even more and will attach to the sub frame with 3 bolts which would have avoided mine coming off in the first place)My car got stuck on some frozen snow to where the front tires were off the ground and had to be backed off and the hanging cover was caught on the ice)


 What happened to the quattro? The haldex decided to quit right at that time?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

sabba said:


> to be honest, I have not had any issues without it.


 To be honest, I have not had any issues *with* it. I can drain my oil without removing it :screwy: Did this part change to a ****tier design after '06, because mine doesn't seem that large and obtrusive..?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> To be honest, I have not had any issues *with* it. I can drain my oil without removing it :screwy: Did this part change to a ****tier design after '06, because mine doesn't seem that large and obtrusive..?


 
Sounds all good to me. 

Never said it was large and obtrusive or that it gave me any issues. I simply confirmed to the OP that i have been running without one for quite some time and have had no ill effects. 

Way backI noticed all the mounting spots on the front fender had been ripped so I just left it off and never looked back.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

LWNY said:


> What happened to the quattro? The haldex decided to quit right at that time?


It was your buddies that bought beer instead of cleaning the streets, I was in China Town the day of the Blizzard and made the mistake of going down a street that wasn't clean and had no sun hitting it, the snow had turned to ice and was at least 7-8 inches high, that combined with me leaving the ESP on and my car being too low got me stuck, had to brake the ice out from underneath and remove it with a broom to get the car out


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

sabba said:


> Sounds all good to me.
> 
> Never said it was large and obtrusive or that it gave me any issues. I simply confirmed to the OP that i have been running without one for quite some time and have had no ill effects.
> 
> Way backI noticed all the mounting spots on the front fender had been ripped so I just left it off and never looked back.


Nick, it's the equivalent of nailing chicks you don't know without a condom and not catching anything, in other words you have been lucky


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

NY_Avant said:


> Nick, it's the equivalent of nailing chicks you don't know without a condom and not catching anything, in other words you have been lucky


 I may eat these words one day but I guess I would rather take the risk with my car then a chick as I do not intend to fix my issue and reattach the pan. 

I understand what you are saying though


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NY_Avant said:


> It was your buddies that bought beer instead of cleaning the streets, I was in China Town the day of the Blizzard and made the mistake of going down a street that wasn't clean and had no sun hitting it, the snow had turned to ice and was at least 7-8 inches high, that combined with me leaving the ESP on and my car being too low got me stuck, had to brake the ice out from underneath and remove it with a broom to get the car out


 When did I become part of the New York's Grimiest clan? I would think the constant flow of raw sewage would prevent snow from forming.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

This piece makes your car go faster when you're in super pursuit mode, you should put one back on. :thumbup: 

The oil filter cap needs to stay off to have better circulation.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

go to kelly blue book and uncheck "belly pan" option and see what happens to your trade in value...:thumbdown: 

:facepalm:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

If anyone wants a stock belly pan (used but not cracked and fully functional) I have one available for free, just pay shipping. The size of the box is 42"x24"x7" and would be shipped via Fedex Home Delivery. PM me if you want it. 

Dave


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

bump


----------

